# What Roach Species Do You Keep?



## Gsc (Aug 9, 2007)

Today I put together the list of the species I'm currently working with...will be adding more colonies soon....just wondering what everyone else is keeping.

My groups consist of:

1. Blaberus craniifer Black Wing (True Deaths Heads)
2. Deropeltis paulinoi (Ornate Velvet Roaches)
3. Hemiblaberide (? Common name? Horseshoe Crab Roaches)
4. Lucihormetica subcincta (Glowspot Roaches)
5. Macropanesthia rhinoceros (Australian Rhino Roaches)
6. Princisia vanderbeckie (Tiger Hissers)
7. Therea grangeani (? Common name?)
8. Therea petiveriana (Domino Roaches)


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 9, 2007)

Blaberus Giganteus and Fusca.


----------



## TNeal (Aug 10, 2007)

Blaptica dubia


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 10, 2007)

B. giganteus
B. discoidalis
G. portentosa


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 10, 2007)

as feeders or for pets?


----------



## lychas (Aug 10, 2007)

i keep lobster roaches and giant burrowing roaches


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Aug 10, 2007)

I have:

   Shellfordela tartara (in USA, Blatta lateralis)
   Eurycotis opaca
   Gromphadorhyna portentosa
   Elliptorhina chopardi
   Phoetallia palida
   Rhyparobia maderae "gold"
   Lucihormetica subcinta
   Byrsotria rothi
   Panchlora nivea
   Archimandrita tesselata
   Blaptica dubia
   Blaberus giganteus
   Panchlora sp. "big"
   Loboptera decipiens

   Cheers!


----------



## Snakeman4life (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the following species

Archmandrita tesselata 
Blaptica dubia 
Blaberus fusca 
Blaberus giganteus
Nauphoeta cinera
Blatta lateralis
Blaberus crainifer
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Eublaberis distanti 
Eublaberus prosticus
Blaberus discodalis 
Pycnoscelus surinamensis 
Periplaneta australasiae


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 11, 2007)

Pets? Do roaches make good pets?


----------



## Bob (Aug 11, 2007)

Gromphadorhina oblongonata 


Bob


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 11, 2007)

Pets? Do roaches make good pets?

Yes they make easy pets and are interesting to keep.


----------



## OldHag (Aug 11, 2007)

Blaberus craniifer
Blaberus discoidalis
Blaberus fuscus
Blaberus giganteus
Blaptica dubia
Byrostria fumigata
Corydia (therea) petriveriana  <--- is that right? Domino Roach
Eublaberus prosticus
Hemiblaberide sp. (horseshoe crab Roach??)
Hormetica subcincta
Macropanesthia rhinoceros
Polyphaga aegyptica

I find the B. giganteus is a fun display roach. They are always out and displaying at eachother and chasing eachother around. They are a ball to watch!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Aug 11, 2007)

Blaptica dubia- colony
Blatta lateralis- I only buy a dozen or so at a time.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 11, 2007)

PeriplanetaAmer said:


> Shellfordela tartara (in USA, Blatta lateralis)


Blatta lateralis is now known as Shelfordella lateralis all across the board.

N. cinerea
E. prosticus
Blaberus hybrids
B. dubia
G. portentosa
P. septrionalis


----------



## arrowhd (Aug 11, 2007)

B. dubia (feeder colony)


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Blatta lateralis is now known as Shelfordella lateralis all across the board.


   Thanks!


----------



## sweetmisery (Aug 12, 2007)

Dubias here are expensive, are they considered pets? Other roaches seem so cheap.


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 12, 2007)

Dubias here are expensive, are they considered pets? 

You can keep any roach as a pet if you want, that's up to you.

I personally like B. Giganteus because they are big and dont escape easily, plus they grow slowly so you can buy small nymphs and have them live for another 2 years. 

Hissers are the most popular roach species kept as pets, but there are so many others to choose from too.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Blaptica dubia- colony
> Blatta lateralis- I only buy a dozen or so at a time.


Oops forgot I also have 2 male hissers.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice everyone- glad to see all the fellow roach enthusiasts out there... I'm working hard to obtain a few newer/rare species.... 

Graham


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm on a giant local kick. though i keep like 5-6 exotic species what i really want to talk about is a local desert roach 

*Arenivaga investigata*



cacoseraph said:


> _i am still not finished but hopefully will get all the pics done later today... stay tuned_
> *wastelands 2007 - Feb - 18*
> I wanted to catch some scorpions for someone and took a trip to the Wastelands today. i got sun sick a bit, but it was well worth it! Since it wasn't middle of summer sun and heat i tried a new method of storing collected bugs. I kept all the containers of bugs i caught in a carryall and made sure to keep the carryall out of the sun. Well.. i made sure my trusty sidekick, Issa, kept them out of the sun
> 
> ...



so far i have managed to kill all three that came into my possession, including that big beautiful (probably) adult pictured above.  *sigh*


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Aug 13, 2007)

Dear GSC,
I keep Panchlora nivea.
Soon after several "Weird Wings" appeared I began to separate the "Weird Wings" from my colonies in order to breed them separately.

Chilling and crowding facilitate the expression of all "Weird Wing"factors.
Environmental factors make a big difference.

These include the crossbreedings that occur because "Ordinary" and "Weird
Wings" really do look alike until they are ready to breed.
Many female "Weird Wings" breed ordinary males before I can separate them. 
Since many of my immatures may not be purebred now I say that I keep
"Panchlora nivea" and Panchlora nivea variety "Weird Wing Factors."


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Aug 13, 2007)

Dear Cacoseraph,

Desert insects need dry shelter.
They hide under things that HAVE to be present;and that MUST be dry.
Please do not "hydrate" their surroundings.

Try drops of water (they may drink dew);and try plant materials...
Some "drink" plant juice(s) that they free by chewing plant parts.

Let us know what happens next.

Yours very truly,
Louise Esther Rothstein.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 13, 2007)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> Dear Cacoseraph,
> 
> Desert insects need dry shelter.
> They hide under things that HAVE to be present;and that MUST be dry.
> ...


i've only ever found them in somewhat moist soil under water trapping structure... thus i don't think they HAVE to have a dry hide.  virtually all the bugs i have found in desert/chaparal setttings have been in the moistest microhabitats available.  this rehydrating strategy was adopted after i had a few real beat up looking collectees die after reaching my house. since then i have not had a problem with any of my recent collects dying.

i also rehydrate recently imported WCs to good effect


*this* particular species as a special adaptation that allows them to draw moisture out of the air... i think this is what has caused the problems. i am going to do a hydrogradient tank next, with a moist and dry side and let them sort themselves out


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*my list - also willing to trade for species I don't have*

Here is my list of what I have - 

B. Giganteus 
B. discoidalis
Blaptica dubia
G. portentosa
Nauphoeta cinera
Eublaberus posticus
Blaberus craniifer Black Wing (True Deaths Heads)
Gyna lurida
Neostylopyga rhombifolia
Bantua robusta

The following is being shipped to me this week - 

Therea grangeni 
Blatta lateralis
Archimandrita tesselata
Bysotria rothi
Blaberus bolivenus
Elliptorhina chopardi 
Eublaberus distante
Rhypharobia maderae golden


----------



## Gsc (Aug 14, 2007)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> Dear GSC,
> I keep Panchlora nivea.
> Soon after several "Weird Wings" appeared I began to separate the "Weird Wings" from my colonies in order to breed them separately.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty cool...keep everyone informed on your project!


----------



## Gsc (Aug 14, 2007)

petshopguy said:


> Here is my list of what I have -
> 
> B. Giganteus
> B. discoidalis
> ...


Awesome list!  The T. grangeni should be great...I have 25 small nymphs that I'm raising up.  I cannot wait to have an adult producing colony!  B. rothi is going to be one of the next species I add to the collection...they are great!  Looks like your a roach nut also- these darn things are addicting.


----------



## sidguppy (Aug 15, 2007)

Currently only 
Achrimandrita tesselata (breeding colony)
and
Blaptica dubia (ditto, these are feeders)

I've kept:

-a small group of nympha from Blaberus giganteus; wich were very fragile and eventually all died. only one reached adulthood. since this roach is very rare in Europe, there are serious inbred issues.

-Gromphadorhina portentosa of course, but they always managed to escape. my colleagues (the roaches live in the school were I teach) were not amused, so I had to ditch these.

-Ellipthorhina chopardi came and went for similar reasons.
both species I started with a little group and bred very slow, until I got some more females for both and turned up the heat. then, once they started breeding in numbers, the escaping nympha really got out of control.

a shame, cause both are very nice species! yes, I did use vaseline to smear on  the top 2" of the inside glass. yes, I did use a fine-mesh hood on the tank. they just lick up the vaseline, pile on top of each other, chew through the mesh, squeeze through openings less than a hairbreath (nymphs do that) and got away.....

I also kept and bred Periplaneta australicae wich were even worse. I really like this species as well, but these combine glassclimbing and vaseline/mesh eating habits with lightning speed and the habit of being a pest. they went to a guy with a huge tarantula breeding 'factory'.

currently I'm trying to get Macropenesthia as my third species.


----------



## Chrysopid (Aug 16, 2007)

I have _Blaptica dubia_, also. My first starter colony they are all still nymphs. They are for pets and not for feeders


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Cacoseraph, nice roach! . The roach still a ninph, it isn´t an adult.

   Probably, next roaches I´ll buy are:

   N. rombypholia
   Rhyparobia maderae
   Rhyparobia maderae "gold" (I only have a few ones)
   Simplose pallens

   Therea gandejani and Therea petiveriana are two of the best roaches for me:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: .

   Have you luck with your colonies!


----------



## Atrax robustus (Aug 17, 2007)

Bit late joining this discussion but here's my list in no particular order :-

Blaberus discodalisLucihormetica subcincta
Macropanesthia rhinoceros (just produced around 12 babies  )
Therea petiveriana
Blaberus giganteus
Heminauphoeta brunneria
Panesthia augustipennis
Blaptica dubia
Elliptorhina chopardi
Rhyparobia maderae
Archimandrita tesselata
Nauphoeta cinera
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Eublaberis distanti 
Eublaberus prosticus
Byrsotria fumigata
Gyna lurida

AR.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 20, 2007)

Atrax robustus said:


> Macropanesthia rhinoceros (just produced around 12 babies  )
> Panesthia augustipennis


Freakin' awesome...two of my favorite species... they are "top shelf"... you haver a GREAT species list.

Graham


----------



## petshopguy (Aug 25, 2007)

*updated list*

Here is my updated list. If I have an asterisk next to the roach species, it is available for trade/sale. 

Archimandrita tesselata
Bantua robusta *
Blaberus boliviensus
Blaberus craniifer - Black Wing (True Deaths Heads)
Blaberus discoidalis *
Blaberus giganteus 
Blaberus rothi
Blaptica dubia *
Blatta lateralis *
Byrsotria rothi
Elliptorhina chopardi 
Eublaberus distante
Eublaberus posticus *
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Gyna lurida
Nauphoeta cinera
Neostylopyga rhombifolia
Rhypharobia maderae golden
Therea grangeni 

I will update my list as I add species and as they reproduce to where I can trade/sell that species.


----------



## Aquanut (Sep 8, 2007)

I have Blaberus discoidalis for feeders and a newly acquired Archimandrita tesselata colony for pets/show/fun. My 12 year old daughter has always liked the roaches since i got the first discoids 4 years ago to replace crickets, but they are kind of fast moving for a child to like to hold for long.  She picks up the largest Peppered roach (Mr. B. short for Mr. big) every day and holds him and he just hangs out.  Cant wait for the final molt.


----------



## Stickytoe (Sep 8, 2007)

here's my list:

Blaptica dubia
Blatta lateralis
Blaberus craniifer
Princisia vanwaerbecki
Panchlora sp. (large)
Deropeltis paulinoi
Eurycotis decipiens
Gyna capucina
Therea petiveriana
Lucihormetica subcincta


looking to add 'harlequins' and 'gold maderans'

__________________
Nicole Chaney
www.stickytoegecko.com


----------



## JGTC MX6 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just keep hissers, lobsters, and turkistans as feeders.  

I can only say "WOW" on the number of types everyone else seems to keep.


----------



## roberto (Sep 10, 2007)

For a pet species I have several adult pairs of M. rhinos. For feeders I have B. dubia.


----------



## Gsc (Sep 12, 2007)

I just recieved a few new species...here is my updated list...most are still being established or maturing BUt in the next year or so I should have a kick butt selection for trading...lol

1. Blaberus craniifer Black Wing 
2. Blaberus giganteus 
3. Byrsotria rothi 
4. Deropeltis paulinoi  
5. Hemiblabera sp. 
6. Lucihormetica subcincta 
7. Lucihormetica verrucosa 
8. Macropanesthia rhinoceros 
9. Neostylopyga rhombifolia 
10. Panesthia angustipennis spadica (Japan) 
11. Polyphaga aegyptiaca 
12. Polyphaga obscura (Turkmenistan) 
13. Princisia vanderbeckie 
14. Therea grangeani 
15. Therea petiveriana


----------



## Stickytoe (Sep 12, 2007)

I just received more as well  
Here is my updated list  

1. Blaptica dubia (Guyanan orange spot). favorite feeder for knobtail geckos

2. Blatta lateralis (Turkestan runner). fav feeder for T's and Rhacodactylus geckos

3. Lucihormetica subcincta (Glow-spot roach). 'collector' species. They remind me of beetles with their heavy armor and shape. Love the colors!

4. Therea petiveriana (Domino roach). beautiful display species...they always seem to be running around the enclosure.

5. Gyna capucina (Pink roach). Still establishing colony.

6. Eurycotis decipiens (Costa Rican Zebra roach) AWESOME display roach!

7. Blaberus craniifer-black wing (Death's head roach). Love the looks! Kinda skittish.

8. Panchlora sp 'large form'. (green banana roach). My chameleons and Avicularia species LOVE these and for me they make a great display also.

9. Deropeltis paulinoi (ornate velvet roach). One of my favorites! Great display roach!

10. Neostylopyga rhombifolia (Harlequin roach). Beautiful patterns-very striking! Still establishing.

11. Rhypharobia maderae 'goldens' (Gold Maderan roach). Still establishing.

12. Princisia vanwaerbecki (Tiger Hisser). Still establishing

It's not my goal to have EVERY species of available roach out there, but just the ones I find beautiful, interesting, or unique!!

___________________
Nicole Chaney
www.stickytoegecko.com


----------



## Gsc (Sep 13, 2007)

Stickytoe said:


> I just received more as well
> Here is my updated list
> 
> 1. Blaptica dubia (Guyanan orange spot). favorite feeder for knobtail geckos
> ...


VERY nice list Nicole....  I'm trying to establish my Deropeltis paulinoi colony...maybe 30 individuals I've purchased from a few places...  any tips on establishing them...  are you keeping them moist or dry?  What substrate?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Stickytoe (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm still establishing the Deropeltis. I received some large nymphs not too long ago and nearly all are adults now. The adult females resemble the nymphs in appearance and the males molt out with full wings.

I'm keeping them on damp coco-fiber & peat mix. Feeding Rhacodactylus gecko diet, dog food, fruits & veggies.


______________________
Nicole Chaney
www.stickytoegecko.com


----------



## kaddys (Sep 15, 2007)

Gsc said:


> VERY nice list Nicole....  I'm trying to establish my Deropeltis paulinoi colony...maybe 30 individuals I've purchased from a few places...  any tips on establishing them...  are you keeping them moist or dry?  What substrate?  Thanks in advance...


HI FROM A NOVICE TO AN EXPERT CAN YOU GIVE ME ANY HELP I HAVE STARTED KEPPING B. DUBIA FOR FEEDERS FOR JUVENILLE BEARDED DRAGONS THAT I HAVE BUT THE ADULTS ARE A BIT BIG SO I NEED THE MEDIUM SIZE SO THE QUESTION IS CAN ANYONE HELP ME IN TELLING ME HOW TO SEX THESE BUGS BEFORE THEY BECOME FULLY GROWN. I KNOW WHEN THEY ARE ADULTS YOU CAN TELL BY THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WINGS AND I HAVE A FEW ADULTS BUT WANT MORE FEMALES SO IS THERE ANY WAY YOU KNOW WHAT SEX THEY ARE BEFORE THEY ARE FULL GROWN SO I DONT HAVE TO KEEP THEM ALL AND NOT FEED TO DRAGONS AND HAVE SURPLUS MALES PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME I BET YOU ALL THINK I AM MAD DONT YOU BUT AS YOU CAN SEE I DONT KNOW WHAT I AM DOING SO WOULD RATHER ASK.


----------



## sidguppy (Sep 15, 2007)

ARGH! 

two things:
#1: proper punctiation
#2: get yourself a lighter and melt the capslock key please


----------



## spyderguy1983 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have B Dubia. I started a colony to be strictly feeders. After keeping them for a while they really make you want to start keeping roaches as pets.


----------



## kaddys (Sep 16, 2007)

sidguppy said:


> ARGH!
> 
> two things:
> #1: proper punctiation
> #2: get yourself a lighter and melt the capslock key please


sorry if you was referring to me , i told you i was new at this and did't know not to use CAPS. won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## sidguppy (Sep 22, 2007)

yesterday added 2 species and a load of tesselata's to broaden the genepool

so now I have
Achrimandrita tesselata (a lot)
Blaptica dubia (ditto)
Ellipthorhina chopardi (small group)
Periplaneta australicae (small group including some tiny nymphs)

believe me I'll keep the lid of the last species very closed and there's only the tiniest holes in there for air. ;P genuine plague material


----------



## Aquanut (Sep 23, 2007)

kaddys said:


> HI FROM A NOVICE TO AN EXPERT CAN YOU GIVE ME ANY HELP I HAVE STARTED KEPPING B. DUBIA FOR FEEDERS FOR JUVENILLE BEARDED DRAGONS THAT I HAVE BUT THE ADULTS ARE A BIT BIG SO I NEED THE MEDIUM SIZE SO THE QUESTION IS CAN ANYONE HELP ME IN TELLING ME HOW TO SEX THESE BUGS BEFORE THEY BECOME FULLY GROWN. I KNOW WHEN THEY ARE ADULTS YOU CAN TELL BY THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WINGS AND I HAVE A FEW ADULTS BUT WANT MORE FEMALES SO IS THERE ANY WAY YOU KNOW WHAT SEX THEY ARE BEFORE THEY ARE FULL GROWN SO I DONT HAVE TO KEEP THEM ALL AND NOT FEED TO DRAGONS AND HAVE SURPLUS MALES PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME I BET YOU ALL THINK I AM MAD DONT YOU BUT AS YOU CAN SEE I DONT KNOW WHAT I AM DOING SO WOULD RATHER ASK.


I had these for a while, but had so many i didnt care.  Sorry no one had a useful answer to your question. Dubia is very common in the hobby, hopefully someone will get you the answer.  If not try starting a new thread titled "sexing dubia nymphs"  Good luck!


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Sep 27, 2007)

I have new roaches:

   Shellfordela tartara (in USA, Blatta lateralis)
Eurycotis opaca
Gromphadorhyna portentosa
Elliptorhina chopardi
Phoetallia palida
Rhyparobia maderae "gold"
Lucihormetica subcinta
Byrsotria rothi
Panchlora nivea
Archimandrita tesselata
Blaptica dubia
Blaberus giganteus
Loboptera decipiens

   And the new ones:

Blattidae sp. "Sry Lanka"
Schultesia lampridyformis
Blaberus craniifer "Black wings"
Ergaula capucina


   I lost my P. nivea "Big" becouse the electric system of my house failed and they died.

   Cheers!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by kaddys  View Post
HI FROM A NOVICE TO AN EXPERT CAN YOU GIVE ME ANY HELP I HAVE STARTED KEPPING B. DUBIA FOR FEEDERS FOR JUVENILLE BEARDED DRAGONS THAT I HAVE BUT THE ADULTS ARE A BIT BIG SO I NEED THE MEDIUM SIZE SO THE QUESTION IS CAN ANYONE HELP ME IN TELLING ME HOW TO SEX THESE BUGS BEFORE THEY BECOME FULLY GROWN. I KNOW WHEN THEY ARE ADULTS YOU CAN TELL BY THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WINGS AND I HAVE A FEW ADULTS BUT WANT MORE FEMALES SO IS THERE ANY WAY YOU KNOW WHAT SEX THEY ARE BEFORE THEY ARE FULL GROWN SO I DONT HAVE TO KEEP THEM ALL AND NOT FEED TO DRAGONS AND HAVE SURPLUS MALES PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME I BET YOU ALL THINK I AM MAD DONT YOU BUT AS YOU CAN SEE I DONT KNOW WHAT I AM DOING SO WOULD RATHER ASK.

Whew!  That was a mouthful!   
First: Welcome to the AB board! 
Second: you can tell the difference in sexes by turning them upsidedown and observing the last segment in their abdomen. I am NOT a scientist and do not speak in scientific terms...therefore you will have to figure out what I mean by trial and error..lolol
The last segment in a female is broader and wider...the males are thinner and skinnier...
hahahaha  good luck with this!
I think someone (oldhag?) put an sex-me I.D. guide for these on the board not too long ago. Use the search function....
We use dubia's to feed our dragon, also and believe me; they can eat them like potatoe chips!  
Don't worry too much about the male/female ratio with these roaches, hon. If you have even a few males - your colony will be just fine!  Keep them very warm and fed clean food/water. You'll have a plague on your hands soon....
Good luck!

We keep:
G.portentosa
B.dubia
E.posticus


----------



## ShawnH (Sep 27, 2007)

Colonies of:  

G. portentosa

G. grandidieri

B. parabolicus

B. craniifer  (Black wing)


----------



## OldHag (Sep 27, 2007)

Kaddys-- it was YOUR thread asking how to sex dubias http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=103532
I posted a picture of the difference between nymph male and females.


----------



## nichts (Oct 10, 2007)

Blaberus craniifer
Blaptica dubia
Ergaula capucina
Princisia vanraewebeki Black & White


i will get next month

Aeluropoda insignis
Archimandrita tesselata


----------



## REAL (Oct 10, 2007)

I only got discoidis and dubias.

I hate you guys, make me look bad.

Well I'm getting them, they're getting shipped out this Monday.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 11, 2007)

My updated list of roach kids...lol

G. portentosa  (thousands of them)
B. dubia
B. giganteous (so COOL!)
B. fumigata
E. prosticus
T. petevariana  (so CUTE!)
fuscus/cranifer hybrids

 ;P ;P


----------

